# Fliegenfischen mit Stationärrolle



## ~carphunter~ (27. Januar 2008)

Hi,
ich möchte dieses Jahr mein Glück mit der Fliege probieren. Ich befische den Regen bei Regenstauf und dort stehen im Sommer sehr große Döbel (Aitel) unter der Wasseroberfläche, da ich noch keine Erfahrung mit dem Fliegenfischen gemacht habe, nun meine Frage: Ist es möglich mit einer Spinnrute und Stationärrolle die Fliege den Fischen präsentieren zu können?? Wenn ja, wie? Welche Montage(n) benutzt ihr? Welche Fliegen sind für Döbel (Aitel) zu empfehlen(Trockenfliegen, Streamer, Nymphen usw.)? Danke für eure Antworten schon im voraus!!!

Gruß Andy#h#h#h


----------



## friwilli (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Stationärrolle*

Ich denke, da gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten;.
Trockenfliege mit Wasserkugel
Nassfliege und Nymphe mit "Tiroler Hölzl"
Streamer mit Spirolino
oder auch 
einen "Schußkopf" an die Stationärrollenschnur anknoten und dann die Spinnrute wurftechnisch wie eine Fliegenrute benutzen


----------



## salzi (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Stationärrolle*

Hallo Andy,

mit einem *Sbirolino* geht das sehr gut. Such mal im Forum danach und Du wirst einiges finden. Zur Einführung schau Dir mal das an:

http://www.balzer.de/static/pdf/Sbiro-Fibel 2002.pdf


----------



## ~carphunter~ (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Stationärrolle*

Hi,
Danke für euere Antworten, was haltet ihr von einer Wasserkugel? Wie kann ich die Wasserkugel montieren bzw. die Fliege? Was ist ein Schußkopf?? Wie funktioniert das mit dem Tiroler Hölzl?? Habt ihr Fotos oder Pläne? Danke (viele viele Fragen, bin hald eben noch blutiger Anfänger) Danke trotzdem!!!

Gruß Andy


----------



## salzi (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Stationärrolle*

Hallo Andy,

hast Du mal auf den Link geklickt, den ich gepostet habe?

Bitte benutze doch einmal die Suchfunktion. Diesen Beitrag

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=36947

hättest Du echt superleicht finden können.


----------



## Heilbutt (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Stationärrolle*

Hab ich letztes Jahr als "Notnagel" probiert, und 
hatte großen Erfolg damit:

Ich befische ein kleines Forellenflüsschen, so 3 - 6 m
breit und meist bis 1 m tief. Als ich gegen Ende der Saison
mit den sonst üblichen kleinen Spinnern keinen Erfolg mehr 
hatte, habe ich mir folgende Montage gebastelt:

Trockenfliege oder Nymphe an ca. 70 cm Monofilvorfach
gebunden, in den Wirbel (noch vom Spinnfischen) eingehängt,
vorher ein Stückchen Silikonschlauch (ca. Ø 6 mm) über den
Wirbel gezogen und da rein ein kleines Holzstöckchen
(so 4 - 5 cm lang) reingesteckt. Dies diente als Wurfgewicht
und Bissanzeiger. Diese Montage kann man locker 4 Meter
schlenzen. 
Das ganze hab ich dann schön bis unter die Bäume
abtreiben lassen, wo die Forellen standen.
...War ne supergeile Angelei...#6#6

Vor allem wars schnell montiert und wieder demontiert.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## gufipanscher (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Stationärrolle*

ich nutz dafür zwar meine fliegenrute, aber wenns eine entfernung (ca 30m) überschreitet nehm ich sbirulinos. die kannst du vorallem beim streámerfischen besser strippen, da sie weniger wiederstand im wasser haben. erhältlich sind sie in 3 ausführungen.... schwimmend, medium und sinkend (bzw schnellsinkend).


----------



## ~carphunter~ (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Stationärrolle*

@salzi
meine Frage war wie montiere ich die Fliege, wenn ich mit einer Wasserkugel fischen möchte?? Da hilft mir aber der Link leider auch nicht viel! Tut mir Leid wenn ich vlt die Frage etwas ungünstig formuliert habe.


----------



## salzi (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Stationärrolle*

Hallo Andy,

probiere es doch mal mit 0,20er Mono und einem gesicherten Clinchknoten. Ansonsten schau Dir mal dies an:

http://www.angeltreff.org/pdf/knotenfibel1.pdf


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Stationärrolle*

Hallo Spozzfreunde,

ein Graus dass sowas in der Sparte Fliegenfischen diskutiert wird ......
#d#d  :c:c  #d#d

Bitte schupsen, irgendwohin!

Tom


----------



## Wasserpatscher (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Stationärrolle*



~carphunter~ schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich möchte dieses Jahr mein Glück mit der Fliege probieren.



Fliegenfischen ist leichter als Du denkst, und macht viel mehr Spaß - vergiss das mit der Wasserkugel und dem anderen Klimbim, nimm 'ne Fliegenrute!


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Stationärrolle*



Dienststelle-Ast schrieb:


> Hallo Spozzfreunde,
> 
> ein Graus dass sowas in der Sparte Fliegenfischen diskutiert wird ......
> #d#d :c:c #d#d
> ...


 
Ach herje wie peinlich...

Das elitäre Völkchen...

Ich verwende prinzipiell keinen Kotzsmiley, aber manchmal kommt man wirklich ins Grübeln.

Uli


----------



## goeddoek (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Stationärrolle*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ach herje wie peinlich...
> 
> Das elitäre Völkchen...
> 
> ...





Ich weiß wirklich nicht was Du hast, Uli #d #d 

Ein 15-Jähriger, der neu ist im AB hat:

1. Seine Fragen IMMER im richtigen Bereich zu stellen und
2. generell mit der Fliege zu fischen :q:q:q:q


----------



## Wasserpatscher (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Stationärrolle*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ach, Herrje, wie peinlich...



"Dem Reinen ist alles rein." J.W. Goethe

...auch die Wasserkugel! Trotzdem erhalte ich meinen Rat aufrecht!


----------



## goeddoek (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Stationärrolle*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> "Dem Reinen ist alles rein." J.W. Goethe
> 
> ...auch die Wasserkugel! Trotzdem erhalte ich meinen Rat aufrecht!




Sollst Du doch auch. Früher oder später holt sich der Jung sowieso 'ne Fliegenrute


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Stationärrolle*

Entweder hast du mich jetzt falsch verstanden oder ich dich oder ich versteh dich genau richtig. Ist halt frisian style.

An diesen Ton hier gewöhnt man sich ja und es ist fast normal, dass 15-Jährige hier dämlich angepöbelt werden.

Es ist nur manchmal merkwürdig, dass sich ausgerechnet die, die sich für besonders elitär halten, ein Benehmen an den Tag legen, welches vom Niveau her knapp unter der Grasnarbe liegt.

Wobei das ja bei weitem nicht alle sind. Ist wohl Schonzeit...

Uli


----------



## Wasserpatscher (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Stationärrolle*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Sollst Du doch auch. Früher oder später holt sich der Jung sowieso 'ne Fliegenrute



Eben, warum dann nicht gleich? Ach ja: "Der Umweg ist das Ziel!" (G.G. Wasserpatscher)


----------



## Wasserpatscher (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Stationärrolle*



sundvogel schrieb:


> ...und es ist fast normal, dass 15-Jährige hier dämlich angepöbelt werden.



Das fand ich auch nicht gut. Vielleicht hätte ich es nicht ignorieren sollen. Ein mildernder Umstand: Auch ich habe gezuckt bei dem Gedanken, etwas so zartes wie eine Fliege mit etwas so plumpsigen wie einer Wasserkugel oder einem Sbiro zu kombinieren. 

Ja, es funktioniert, aber nein, es macht keinen Spaß (fand ich beim durchaus fängigen, jedoch einmalig gebliebenen Probieren der Kombination Sbiro-Streamer). Es ist so ziemlich das Gegenteil von gefühlsecht.


----------



## Truttafriend (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Stationärrolle*

Warum verschieben? Das ist doch nur ein ganz kurzer Weg von der Wasserkugel zur Fliegenrute.
Jedenfalls für einen 15jährigen. Das ist in meinen Augen eine Chance für Andy.

Am AB ist Fliegenfischen keine verknorpelte Flyonlysection.
Das bleibt so und dafür setze ich mich ein.


----------



## salzi (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Stationärrolle*

Sehe ich auch so, deshalb noch kurz die Antwort auf die Frage was ein Schusskopf ist. Hierbei handelt es sich um eine auf die Keule verkürzte Flugschnur. Ob man einen Schusskopf aber mit einer Spinnrute werfen kann, möchte ich bezweifeln. ;-)


----------



## Wasserpatscher (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Stationärrolle*



salzi schrieb:


> Ob man einen Schusskopf aber mit einer Spinnrute werfen kann, möchte ich bezweifeln. ;-)


 
Bestimmt, ich habe - nur zum Spaß - schon mit kurzen (1,80 und 2,10) und leichten (Wg 1-5 und Wg3-25) Fliegenschnüre geworfen. Das ging gut, nur die Rolle sitzt halt an der völlig falschen Stelle.


----------



## Gardenfly (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Stationärrolle*

ich kan nur den Rat geben :
 nimm eine Fliegenrute, selbst ein Set für 30€ ist besser als ein Sirolino, weil wenn du keine super teure Rolle hast, wird das Angeln mit dem Spiro viele Vertütterungen bringen, und das Fischgefühl ist auch nicht da.


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Stationärrolle*

Moin #h
also als ich noch im Frankfurter Fischereiverein war, habe ich den Eschbach befischt (Ich glaube den kennst Du Wasserpatscher!?) Zu meiner Anfangszeit an diesem Wasser hatte ich mit der Fliegenute da auch so meine Schwierigkeiten... Übung machte den "Meister" aus mir. 

Aber zum Angfang war die Wasserkugel mit Fliege eine gute Alternative, sie beugte Frust vor, denn der war Anfangs nicht weit... so ziemlich jeder Wurf landete mit der Fliegenrute in irgendwelchem Geäst und an Fische Fangen war gar nicht zu denken.
Die Wasserkugel-Fliege-Kombi hat mir die ersten Erfolgserlebnisse an diesem wunderschönen Gewässer beschert.


Die Bemerkung von Dienststelle-Ast war leider nur unnötig...


----------



## Wasserpatscher (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Stationärrolle*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Moin #h
> also als ich noch im Frankfurter Fischereiverein war, habe ich den Eschbach befischt (Ich glaube den kennst Du Wasserpatscher!?) Zu meiner Anfangszeit an diesem Wasser hatte ich mit der Fliegenute da auch so meine Schwierigkeiten... Übung machte den "Meister" aus mir.


 
Der Eschbach ist aber auch wirklich extrem. Da geht ja nichts längeres als 7" und meistens geht nur der Rollwurf.


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Stationärrolle*

@Wasserpatscher:
In der Tat, war ein extremes Beispiel 

Der Eschbach ist somit aber eines der Gewässer, in denen sogar "Nur-Fliegenfischer" mal eine Ausnahme machen.


----------



## hauki (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Stationärrolle*



~carphunter~ schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich möchte dieses Jahr mein Glück mit der Fliege probieren. Ich befische den Regen bei Regenstauf und dort stehen im Sommer sehr große Döbel (Aitel) unter der Wasseroberfläche, da ich noch keine Erfahrung mit dem Fliegenfischen gemacht habe, nun meine Frage: Ist es möglich mit einer Spinnrute und Stationärrolle die Fliege den Fischen präsentieren zu können?? Wenn ja, wie? Welche Montage(n) benutzt ihr? Welche Fliegen sind für Döbel (Aitel) zu empfehlen(Trockenfliegen, Streamer, Nymphen usw.)? Danke für eure Antworten schon im voraus!!!
> 
> Gruß Andy#h#h#h



Hallo carphunter,

einige Möglichkeiten (Sbiro, Wasserkugel, ...) wurden ja schon genannt. Große Aitel sind allerdings recht schlau und auch mit der Fliege nicht immer einfach zu überlisten. Die Präsentation spielt dabei eine wichtige Rolle. Mit der Spinnrute und Wasserkugel oder Sbiro kannst Du aber nicht so dezent präsentieren, wie mit einer (geeigneten) Fliegenrute. Auch die Schnurkontrolle während der Drift ist mit der Fliegenrute besser möglich.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: probieren kannst Du es mit der Spinnrute, besser aber gleich "richtig" mit der Fliege fischen. Macht einfach mehr Laune #h

Tight Lines & have fun
/hauki

P.S. Nassfliegen gehen auch gut auf Aitel, z.B. eine Zulu oder Red Tag, Black & Peacock...


----------



## Wasserpatscher (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Stationärrolle*



hauki schrieb:


> Große Aitel sind allerdings recht schlau und auch mit der Fliege nicht immer einfach zu überlisten.


 
Das stimmt. Eigentlich beissen sie sehr oft, wenn die Fliege (gilt oft auch für Spinnköder) gerade auf dem Wasser auftrifft. Da ich die Wasserkugel-Fliege jedoch hereintreiben lassen muss, ist das vielleicht ein manchmal entscheidender Nachteil.


----------



## ~carphunter~ (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Stationärrolle*

Hallo,
danke für euere Antworten!! Werd mir jetzt dann aber auch ein Fliegenrute kaufen, da das "Feeling" einfach besser ist!

@ Dienststelle-Ast:
Wo soll ich denn die Frage sonst stellen, wenn ich mit der Fliege fischen will?? Wenn dir der Thread nicht gefällt, dann lass wenigstens deine Bemerkungen!! Ingoriere einfach die Frage und vor allem antworte nicht drauf, kommt sowieso nichts raus!

Gruß Andy


----------



## Bondex (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Stationärrolle*

Mit ganz feinem Gerät z.B.10er Hauptschnur und langer Spinnrute kann man Goldkopfnympfen sogar noch werfen wie einen Spinner. Ist die Ströhmung stark kann mann die Nympfe sogar noch etwas abtreiben lassen. Ich habe so schon einige Forellen und auch Weißfische gefangen wenn ich meine Fliegenrute nicht zur Hand hatte. Manchmal reicht es auch noch ein paar Bleischroten einen Meter vor die Fliege zu klemme um auf Weite zu kommen. Fischt man mit Bleischrot kann man auch Naßfliegen und Streamer noch gut fischen oder Trockenfliegen flach (naß) anbieten.


----------



## doggie (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Stationärrolle*



Truttafriend schrieb:


> Warum verschieben? Das ist doch nur ein ganz kurzer Weg von der Wasserkugel zur Fliegenrute.......


 

Der Weg ist ungefähr so gering, wie der Unterschied von Minigolf zu Golf........


----------



## goeddoek (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Stationärrolle*

Was spricht denn dagegen, wenn er beide Arten kennenlernt?

Bloß nicht übern Tellerrand schauen ?

Das Fischen mit Sbirolino ist ( wenn auch nicht meine bevorzugte Art zu Angeln ) nicht nur an der Küste sehr erfolgreich.

Oder ist das an einigen Gewässern verboten, weil die Besitzer Fliegenfischer-Puristen sind #c  |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Wasserpatscher (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Stationärrolle*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Das Fischen mit Sbirolino ist ( wenn auch nicht meine bevorzugte Art zu Angeln ) nicht nur an der Küste sehr erfolgreich.



Allerdings möchte ich da eine Erfahrung einbringen: An einem Forellensee haben mehrere Angler mit Sbiro und kleinem Streamer geangelt. Erfolg: mäßig, sie waren seit Stunden dabei, und hatten zwei oder drei Fische. Ich kam mit der Fliegenrute dazu, und als meine Kinder so weit waren, ihre Spinner durchs Wasser zu ziehen, tat ich das gleiche mit meinem Streamer, aber an der Fliegenrute und (wichtiges Detail) mit Bissanzeiger.

So konnte ich viele hauchzarte Bisse erkennen und hatte innerhalb von weniger als einer Stunde mein selbstgesetztes Limit (4 Fische) erreicht, wobei ich's wirklich langsam angehen liess. Daraufhin wechselte ich - als Selbstversuch sozusagen - auf Sbiro und die exakt gleichen Streamer und fing - nichts mehr. Das meinte ich letztens mit "nicht gefühlsecht". Die Bisse waren sicher da, aber wurden serienweise verpennt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Stationärrolle*



Truttafriend schrieb:


> Am AB ist Fliegenfischen keine verknorpelte Flyonlysection.
> Das bleibt so und dafür setze ich mich ein.


Klasse! #6 |good:
Das ist doch was sundvogel meint - pro #6 Varianten, es gibt halt mehr, an der Küste ist die Sbiro+Fliege Montage doch z.B. Standard, bei uns in den Talsperren und Teichen auch (Dichter Uferbaumbestand "Raubfichten"+steile Steinpackungen), geht kaum anders.

Und mal im Ernst, man kann sich ja tierisch drüber streiten, und die Puristen mögen sich zieren und plustern: #t

1.) Es gibt ein Oldstyle Fliegenfischen, mit der Wurffliegenschnur, bekannter Gerte und einer Rolle die Schnurbehälter ist. Wem es Spaß macht und wer sich da einfuchst und die richtigen Angelbedingungen hat - alles roger! :m

2) Es gibt aber auch mehr Fliegenfischen, angefangen wie ich es gerne machte mit ECHTEN Fliegen, "Ammerländer Schnaken" |supergri z.B. oder den Brummern, Grashoppern usw. Immerhin dicker Vorteil: Die Fische halten das gerne länger fest 
Dann kann man die Kunstfliegen genauso mit jedem Wurfkörper fischen, es gibt inzwischen mindestens 20 Varianten, viele neue Italienische für alle Wassertiefen und Sink/Floatverhalten, und ich habe noch ein paar besondere - selbstgebaute. :m

Wer keinen Spaß am Oldstyle Fliegenfischen hat oder wo die technischen Begrenzungen mit diesem Angelgerät einen unzureichenden Einsatz ermöglichen, nimmt man die nächst potentere Version: Spinnruten, Sbiroruten, Matchruten, Floaterruten, Trotterruten, Bologneseruten, .....

Ich möchte mal sehen wie ein Classic Oldstyle Fliegenfischer seine Fliege exakt 10cm vom jenseitigen bewachsenen Uferrand eines ca. 5m Flusses genau in der Uferrandströmung parallel zum Ufer treiben läßt, unauffälligst präsentiert, wie ich das mit der genau passend langen Match- oder Floatrute tue, die bis dort reicht und wo ich den Köder so unauffäliig präsentieren kann, daß ein großer Döbel oder Aland den auch nimmt. Und es soll auch schlaue Forellen geben. 
Indianerartiges Anpirschen (ohne Schreckfarben) unterhalb von einem halben Meter Aufrichthöhe über 20-30m Strecke gehört natürlich auch noch dazu! :g

Also dieses Newstyle-Fliegenfischen hat inzwischen soviele Facetten entwickelt, daß es sich vlt. auch für die Oldstyle Fliegenfischer lohnt, das mal genauer zu eruieren, falls sie mehr oder an schwierigen Orten Fische fangen wollen.
Das Geile ist immer der steigende Fisch :k gesteigert durch die Verführung des speziellen oder selbstgebauten Köders #6, nicht die Rutencombo in der Hand!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Stationärrolle*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Daraufhin wechselte ich - als Selbstversuch sozusagen - auf Sbiro und die exakt gleichen Streamer und fing - nichts mehr. Das meinte ich letztens mit "nicht gefühlsecht". Die Bisse waren sicher da, aber wurden serienweise verpennt.


Was da teilweise an Sbiros gefischt und verkauft wird - echte Totschlagbomben.  :g Such mal gute Sachen im Bereich ab ~2g , und schön unauffällig so daß sich die auch gar nicht so doofen bzw. genau darauf trainierten Teichforellen nicht dran stören. Man muß nicht 100m Würfe mit 40g Kunststoffsbirobomben hinlegen. #d


----------



## Ullov Löns (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Stationärrolle*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Also dieses Newstyle-Fliegenfischen hat inzwischen soviele Facetten entwickelt, daß es sich vlt. auch für die Oldstyle Fliegenfischer lohnt, das mal genauer zu eruieren, falls sie mehr oder an schwierigen Orten Fische fangen wollen.


 
Das sehe ich nicht ganz so. Wenn ich an der Küste mit der Fliege fischen will, dann mache ich das ohne Sbiro und Co. Mir persönlich ist das zu langweilig.

Ich habe da allerdings auch nicht so einen technischen Zugang. Wenn man einen Platz sinnvoll mit der Fiege befischen kann, dann tue ich das, sonst nicht.

Mir ist dieser (nicht deiner Det!) teilweise religiös, ideologisch anmutende Zugang ziemlich fremd. Ich angele einfach gerne.

Wenn ein 15-Jähriger mit seinen beschränkten Möglichkeiten einen Zugang zur Faszination Fliegenfischen haben möchte, dann sollte man ihm diesen eben kritiklos gewähren.

Früher oder später hat er eh die Fliegengerte in der Hand.

Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Stationärrolle*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Das sehe ich nicht ganz so. Wenn ich an der Küste mit der Fliege fischen will, dann mache ich das ohne Sbiro und Co. Mir persönlich ist das zu langweilig.


Das ist ja auch 100% in Ordnung und jeder wie es ihm am meisten Spaß macht, vor allem sagst Du aber wohl kaum Sbiro-Fischen ist Mist, startest sofort Missionsversuche zur Konvertierung etc. 
Kunstköderangler wissen doch eh, daß sie sportlicher und interessanter angeln, dafür unappetitliche Köder versuchen an den Fisch zu bringen und ihn mehr überlisten als füttern! :m


----------



## Ullov Löns (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Stationärrolle*



AngelDet schrieb:


> ....vor allem sagst Du aber wohl kaum Sbiro-Fischen ist Mist, startest sofort Missionsversuche zur Konvertierung etc. ...


 
Nein natürlich nicht.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Stationärrolle*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Was da teilweise an Sbiros gefischt und verkauft wird - echte Totschlagbomben.  :g Such mal gute Sachen im Bereich ab ~2g , und schön unauffällig so daß sich die auch gar nicht so doofen bzw. genau darauf trainierten Teichforellen nicht dran stören. Man muß nicht 100m Würfe mit 40g Kunststoffsbirobomben hinlegen. #d



Ich habe kein Sbiro über 20g, das oben benutzte war das kleinste (5 oder höchstens 10g) - ich bleibe dabei: wenn die Fische vorsichtig beissen, fängst Du mit Sbiro im Zweifelsfall nichts. Ich bin ebenso Spinnfischer wie Fliegenfischer, Ideologien sind mir fremd, aber Fliegen ohne Fliegenrute sind in meinen Augen nur eine Notlösung - wegen der Fängigkeit, und wegen dem Spaß. 

PS: Mir ging's ja um die Bisserkennung, auf 100, selbst auf 50 Meter erkennst Du eh nur noch Selbsthaker!


----------



## Steffen23769 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Stationärrolle*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Mir ist dieser (nicht deiner Det!) teilweise religiös, ideologisch anmutende Zugang ziemlich fremd. Ich angele einfach gerne.
> 
> Wenn ein 15-Jähriger mit seinen beschränkten Möglichkeiten einen Zugang zur Faszination Fliegenfischen haben möchte, dann sollte man ihm diesen eben kritiklos gewähren.
> 
> ...



Genau so sieht es aus!





AngelDet schrieb:


> unappetitliche Köder versuchen an den Fisch zu bringen und ihn mehr überlisten als füttern! :m



Aber auch einfach mal am Teich sitzen und die Pose beobachten... Auch das ist Angeln, entspanntes Angeln dazu. EInfach die Seele baumeln lassen und wenn man den Biß verbummelt hat nicht ärgern, sondern sich über den schönen Tag am Wasser freuen 

Als ich noch im Schichtdient tätig war bin ich im Sommer nach der Nachtschicht oft direkt angeln gefahren, wie oft bin ich im Gras liegend eingeschlafen und erst die, von mir damals noch benutzten elektrischen Bißanzeiger haben mich wieder aus dem Land der Träume geholt 

Aber das gehört nicht hierher...


Ich hatte für den von mir schon erwähnten Eschbach bei Frankfurt damals aus einer alten 12er Flugschnur ein 1m langes Stück herausgeschnitten als Wurfgewicht für die Ultraleicht-Spinnrute, dieses diente als Wurfgewicht, bzw zum abtreiben lassen der Montage unter die Büsche.

Klar war das irgendwie eine Nötlösung aber mit längeren Ruten als 1,8m wird es an diesem besagten Gewässer wirklich schwer, Wasserpatscher wird das bestätigen können und hat es ja auch quasi schon getan.

Als ich mir dann eine Fliegenrute extra für dieses Gewässer gebaut hatte und den Rollwurf wirklich beherrschte, dann sah man mich dort eigentlich nur noch mit der Fliegenrute.

So hat sich das bei mir entwickelt und auf diese oder eine andere Art und Weise wird es sich auch beim Threadersteller entwickeln, da bin ich mir ganz sicher


----------



## dat_geit (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Stationärrolle*

Man hat das Gefühl, dass einige hier technisch stehen geblieben sind.

Schau dir für dein Vorhaben mal insbesondere die Ghost Serie oder auch den Rugby für dein Fischen an an.

Ich epfehle für einen Blick auf dieses Material mal bei Exori rein zu schauen, wo sehr gut die beiden Methoden ohne Koventionen nebeneinander exestieren können.

Denkbar wäre es aber durchaus auch einen Sinktip zu werfen an dem du ein variables Vorfach befestigst, dass du in der Stärke, Länge und auch weiterer Beschwerung modifizieren kannst.

Die Ganze Kombination taucht auch mit relativ wenig Getöse ins Wasser, lässt sich sofort auf Zug bringen und gewährleistet damit direkten Kontakt zum Köder und alles kann schön in der gewünschten Tife präsentiert werden, und ist sehr unauffällig.

Ausserdem scheint vielen das alte Tippangeln nicht mehr geläufig zus ein, wo wir Freund Döbel und Co. durch lange Bambussruten, feinen Schnüren und Naturködern wie Heuschrecken, überlistet haben.

Damlas hätte ich mir etwas mehr Wurfweite gewünscht, die nun die Fliegenschnur für mich übernimmt.

Aber ein Sinktip an einer Stationärrolle ist wesentlich besser zu führen, wie an einer Spinnrolle.

Weiteres Gerät, aber halt nicht Fliegenfischen wäre das Fischen mittels Achsenrolle und Avonpose, das sog. Trottingfischen.

|supergriNichts gegen einige hier, aber ne Kombination von Gerät und Methoden, so wie Pioniergeist und Erfindungsreichtum, hat Angeln zu dem gemacht, was es für mich an Bedeutung hat.

Mir ist es Scheiß egal wie etwas aussieht am Wasser, ich muß Spaß daran haben, daran glauben wollen und auf die Knie fallen, wenn ich die Säge mache angesichts eines Erfolges und eben halt auch den Spott ertragen, wenn es mal wieder nischt wird.

Das macht es für mich aus.

Thank god it´s friday, but storm come´s up.

Also keine Küste sondern vor der Haustür die Spinnflitze in den Fluss.:vik:

Petri Heil

Andy


----------



## hauki (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Stationärrolle*



AngelDet schrieb:


> ...
> Ich möchte mal sehen wie ein Classic Oldstyle Fliegenfischer seine Fliege exakt 10cm vom jenseitigen bewachsenen Uferrand eines ca. 5m Flusses genau in der Uferrandströmung parallel zum Ufer treiben läßt, unauffälligst präsentiert, wie ich das mit der genau passend langen Match- oder Floatrute tue, die bis dort reicht und wo ich den Köder so unauffäliig präsentieren kann, daß ein großer Döbel oder Aland den auch nimmt. Und es soll auch schlaue Forellen geben.



AngelDet, stell Dir mal vor, es gibt tatsächlich Fliegenfischer, die so etwas beherrschen! Schade, dass Du es noch nicht miterleben konntest.

Ansonsten bin ich sehr der Meinung von dat_geit, dass Pioniergeist und Erfindungsreichtum beim Angeln wichtig sind. Egal, welche Methode bevorzugt wird.

In diesem Sinne "Tight Lines" & dicke Fische
/hauki


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Stationärrolle*



hauki schrieb:


> AngelDet, stell Dir mal vor, es gibt tatsächlich Fliegenfischer, die so etwas beherrschen! Schade, dass Du es noch nicht miterleben konntest.


Vormachen! :m
Ohne richtig lange Rute wird das aber nichts, immerhin gibt es ja auch die 4,20m Fraktion, da glaub ich das schon. Von der Art her ist das was ich meinte aber das von dat_geit angesprochene Trotting, und eben dem passenderen Gerät.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Stationärrolle*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> PS: Mir ging's ja um die Bisserkennung, auf 100, selbst auf 50 Meter erkennst Du eh nur noch Selbsthaker!


Das ist hier oft die Standardmethode im späten Frühjahr, wenn die Forellen sich am (intensiv beharkten) Wochenende weit raus verdrückt haben, und nur noch so Chancen bestehen. Es wird aber permanent "eingesponnen" auf so große Distanzen.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Stationärrolle*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das ist hier oft die Standardmethode im späten Frühjahr, wenn die Forellen sich am (intensiv beharkten) Wochenende weit raus verdrückt haben, und nur noch so Chancen bestehen. Es wird aber permanent "eingesponnen" auf so große Distanzen.



Trotzdem glaube ich (aus Erfahrung), dass man mit der Fliegenrute und einem aufmerksamen Blick auf den Bissanzeiger in so einer Situation im Nahbereich bis 15m immer noch gut fängt. Gerade weil alle so weit raus ballern. Wenn allerdings mehr Angler um den Teich als Fische im Teich sind, ist es eh Zeit, woanders hin zu gehen...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Stationärrolle*

Klar, Chancen hast Du da auch, vor allem wenn Du die Futterkrabbeltiere schnell erkennen und umsetzen kannst, da sind die oft eigen.
Was aber einige an Speed-Sbiro-Fischerei hinlegen und da fast schäumend sehr schnell durchziehen, ist schon manchmal merkwürdig und bringt trotzdem Fisch, gerade dann wenn andere Methoden versagen. Hochgeschwindigkeiteinzug scheint manchmal gar nicht schlecht zu sein. Soviel Angler braucht es gar nicht, 3-4 an einer Seeseite (~1-2ha) reichen meist schon. :g


----------



## ~carphunter~ (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Stationärrolle*

hallo,
danke nochmals für euere Antworten, insbesondere goeddoek!

Gruß Andy


----------



## ichtyo (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Stationärrolle*

Nur soviel zum Sundvogel: "Mente captus" - Im Geiste beschränkt!!


Jeder so, wie er mag - ich kann solche dumme Jungen Sprüche nicht leiden - ihm scheint was zu fehlen....!!!

schöne Grüsse
ichtyo


----------



## goeddoek (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Stationärrolle*



ichtyo schrieb:


> Nur soviel zum Sundvogel: "Mente captus" - Im Geiste beschränkt!!
> 
> 
> Jeder so, wie er mag - ich kann solche dumme Jungen Sprüche nicht leiden - ihm scheint was zu fehlen....!!!
> ...




Jeder so, wie er mag :m

Im Prinzip hat Sundvogel nichts anderes geschrieben #c
Wo ist also das Problem, Sascha |kopfkrat#c, das Du zu so harten Worten greifst ?

Immer schön locker bleiben


----------



## ichtyo (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Stationärrolle*

Hi Georg,
habe erst im nachhinein alle Antworten von Sundvogel gelesen und muss meine Meinung revidieren, sorry an Sundvogel......!!

Acta est fabula

Gruß ichtyo


----------



## Wasserpatscher (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Stationärrolle*

Per aspera ad acta!


----------



## goeddoek (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Stationärrolle*



ichtyo schrieb:


> Hi Georg,
> habe erst im nachhinein alle Antworten von Sundvogel gelesen und muss meine Meinung revidieren, sorry an Sundvogel......!!
> 
> Acta est fabula
> ...




Moin Sascha |wavey:

Feiner Zug von Dir #6#6#6 Macht hier leider nicht jeder. 

Sooo - dann können wir ja wieder freundlich miteinander umgehen :m


----------



## ichtyo (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Stationärrolle*

Hi Wasserpatscher,
ich hoffe dass die Wege nicht allzu rauh sind....
Sonst alles klar? Bin gerade dabei mein Wurftraining auszubauen, bin dass erste Mal mit Leuten von www.wurftreff.de zusammen gekommen, erste Sahne...!!!

Gruß ichtyo

Aliis ne feceris quod tibi fieri non vis


----------



## ichtyo (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Stationärrolle*

Hallo goeddoeck ( Georg ),

sag` mal, Du schreibst ( ...in deinem Profil ), Du möchtest das Fliegenfischen lernen; wie lange schwingst Du schon die Flugangel...!!!???

Gruß ichtyo

pax!


----------



## goeddoek (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Stationärrolle*

Moin ichtyo #h

Tja - lange Geschichte :c Nein - ich mach's kurz. Eigentlich wollte ich das schon länger. Habe in den 80er Jahren in Frankreich das erste Mal jemanden mit der Fliege fischen sehen. 

Dann habe ich immer wieder mal ( klägliche ) Anläufe versucht, da es in Ostfriesland keinen gab, der mir das mal richtig zeigen konnte. Und immer sehr schnell wieder aufgegeben.

Und hier - das Anglerboard sei wieder mal Dank - habe ich dann die richtigen Leute gefunden.

Im Übrigen im letzten Jahr einen spitzenmäßigen Lehrgang für sehr kleines Geld in Südnorwegen gehabt. Den Haben Knurri ( Knurrhahn ) und Fly-Martin ins Leben gerufen. Und wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, ist für den Herbst wieder was geplant #6

Frag doch die Beiden mal per PN :m

Ja und der Satz "würds gerne lerne steht immer noch drin" , weil ich eben noch viiiiel dazulernen muss.

Ich kann Dir aber nur empfehlen, das mal auszuprobieren - es ist einfach eine tolle Fischerei !!!!!! #6 


Gruß,

Georg


----------



## Schutenpiet (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Stationärrolle*

@ Georg: so schlecht bist Du nu wirklich nicht.
für weiter als vor die eigenen Füße reicht´s doch locker...
Und weißt ja: da lauern die *dicksten

Rökelpiet
*


----------



## goeddoek (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Stationärrolle*

Nu weern Se hier ma nich .......   :q :q :q


Wart es ab, Peter - wenn ich erst mal auf 25 Jahre Erfahrung zurückblicken kann, werf ich auch so gut wie Du :m


----------



## ichtyo (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Stationärrolle*

Hi goedoek,

ich fand das Fliegenfischen eigentlich schon immer sehr interessant konnte mich bis 2006 aber erst gar nicht durchringen überhaupt den Angelschein zu machen!!!! Nachdem ich nun für 2007  für unser Vereinsgewässer (...die Ruhr... ) den heiss begehrten Jahresschein bekam, fand ich sehr schnell heraus, dass mir Spinnfischen, Feedern und auch mal Ansitzen gut gefällt, es aber noch nicht das non plus ultra war!! Nachdem ich letztlich ( ...und jetzt halt dich fest...) einen alten Film von R. Redford " ...aus der Mitte entspringt ein Fluss!", sah, stand 110% fest, Fliegenfischen ist es!!! Seit dem sauge ich alles auf, was mit Flugangeln zu tun hat!! Es macht wahnsinnigen Spaß!!

Gruß ichtyo

potius sero quam numquam


----------



## Rosi (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Stationärrolle*

zu letzt änderte sich die fragestellung in fliegenfischen oder mit fliege fischen.
ich ringe schon ein paar jahre mit mir.
streamer am sbirulino klappt prima, wenn man einige dinge beachtet. weil ich fast nur in der ostsee unterwegs bin, ist für mich die wurfweite interessant. der sbirulino fliegt wie ein blinker, locker 60, 80, mit rückenwind auch 100m weit. das wasser ist wellig, nie still. man spürt permanent rucke, die natürlich nicht alles bisse sein können.

das kann mit einer fliegenrute nicht anders sein. vielleicht sind die bisse deutlicher von rucken zu unterscheiden, doch ich möchte bezweifeln, daß man mit einer fliegenrute so weit werfen schafft.


an einem bach ist das etwas völlig anderes, denn hier liegt die priorität auf gefühl. mit einem sbirulino kann man keine trockenfliege werfen. die muß in einem ganz bestimmten winkel aufkommen, darf sich nicht drehen und nicht einsinken. das gefühl dafür gibt nur die direkte verbindung an einer fliegenrute.

es ist etwas besonderes, die eleganz eines fliegenfischers zu beobachten. es ist viel schwieriger eine meerforelle mit einer kleinen fliege zu fangen als mit einem starken drilling. dessen sind sich die fliegenfischer bewußt. trotzdem tüdeln sie die kleine fliege an. eben weil sie fliegenfischer sind. daher wohl auch manchmal diese geringschätzung anderer methoden. na und? es ist doch auch etwas besonderes.#6


----------



## Green Highlander (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Stationärrolle*

Mal zurueck zur eigenmtlichen Frage -
Ich habe mal gehoert, dass an der Kueste einige mit kurzer 2-Handrute, Schusskopf und Stationaerolle auf Mefos fischen!
Warum? Werfen ist wie mit der Fliegenrute aber einholen der Streamer ohne Schnurkorb etc moeglich. Noch dazu in einem Sau-tempo was wohlø manchmal wirkt.
Ist das noch Fliegenfischen?
Da kann man wohl jahrelang diskutieren aber wenn man nocht kompletter Purist ist (und die sagen ja schon nein zu Schsskoepfen) so ist das zumindest eine interessante Moeglichkeit.
Im Internet ahbe ich mal Spezialschusskopefe fuer Spinnruten gefunden - natuerlich aus USA. Ungefaehr 2 bis 3 m lang.
Zumindest eine interssante Alternative zu Spirolinos..?


----------



## Wasserpatscher (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Stationärrolle*



Green Highlander schrieb:


> Mal zurueck zur eigenmtlichen Frage -
> Ich habe mal gehoert, dass an der Kueste einige mit kurzer 2-Handrute, Schusskopf und Stationaerolle auf Mefos fischen!
> Warum? Werfen ist wie mit der Fliegenrute aber einholen der Streamer ohne Schnurkorb etc moeglich. Noch dazu in einem Sau-tempo was wohlø manchmal wirkt.
> Ist das noch Fliegenfischen?



Für mich schon - entscheidend finde ich, wie die Fliege zum Fisch kommt, und nicht, wie zum Angler zurück. Die wichtigsten Vorteile des Fliegenfischens sehe ich in der Art des Werfens, der Präsentation und des feinen, "gefühlsechten" Kontakts zum Köder. Für ein extraschnelles Einholen der Schnur bräuchte man aber manchmal etwa drei Hände - oder eine Stationärrolle.


----------



## Green Highlander (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit Stationärrolle*

hallo Wasserpatscher!
Ich sehe das auch nicht so streng. War wohl etwas provokativ geschrieben. Bin selber auch kein Purist obwohl noch ein Greenheart mit Perfect und Seidenschnur auf den ersten Lachs warten. Und darauf freue ich mich!
Im Prinzip geht es doch darum beim Fischen Freude zu haben. Miene Erfahrung zeigt, dass fuer Fliegenfischer der Weg das Ziel ist - der Fangerfolg das Tuepfelchen auf dem i wie es so schoen heisst. Wie gesagt schon ein Schusskopf wird von manchen nicht mehr als Fliegenfischen angesehen und ist deshalb an einigen englischen Lachsfluessen verboten!!!


----------

